# Smoked Meaty Cheesy Taters



## ballagh (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a side dish I do anytime when I am grilling or smoking something for dinner.

1 Big Reynolds cooking bag
6 Taters
1 stick butter
6 slices of cooked bacon crumbled
1/4 of a crumpled fatty
1 bag of colby/jack cheese
Mrs Dash table blend seasoning
1 smaller onion
1 small green pepper

Use the butter to coat the inside of the foil bag.  then wash and cube or slice the taters and throw them in the bag, slice the rest of the butter into squares.  Cut the onion & pepper into chunks, add cheese, bacon & fatty pieces shake throughly.  Throw on grill or smoker til taters get soft.  You can peek at it, just reseal the bag well.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds great ballagh. I'll add it to my list of things to do. Prime example of a need for the "Open End Recipe" that has been brought up.

Thanks ballagh

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds good ballagh. I wonder how they would be in an aluminum pan in the smoker. I think it would give them a hint of that sweet blue flavor.


----------



## ballagh (Jan 7, 2007)

should work as long as you cover it with alum foil to keep the mositure and steam in.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

That would kinda defeat the whole purpose. Might just be a bad idea. Maybe if you open the foil the last Â½ hour or so to let some smoke in.

Great recipe either way, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ballagh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I thought about that too, but I think the goodies might dry out too fast.  I dunno, I'll try it next time.


----------

